# High Sierra Fall Century - A tale of rough roads, pretty views, and a bloody ending.



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Six of us got together and rented a condo in Mammoth so we could do the High Sierra Fall Century on September 12th. The weather forecast was great, the condo location was nice, and we had the Mammoth Brewery to provide us with refreshment. It all pointed toward a fantastic ride and a great day. Well, we got the ride, we got the day, but I'm not so sure either was great. I did have fun for the most part though. 

www.fallcentury.org

The morning started out gloriously. Perfectly clear warm morning with nothing but spectacular scenery to look at. The first 23 miles are on a divided freeway but with a great shoulder. One jerk buzzed us (we were six feet from the white line) on purpose but otherwise it was peaceful and fine. Riding up the eastern Sierra front made for a relaxing experience.




























I think the descent along the freeway into the Mono Lake Basin is one of the best parts of the ride. You've got the Sierras on your left and Mono Lake in the distant before you all the while drifting along with hardly having to pedal. Just the hum of your tires, the occasional roar of an RV going by, and lots to take in.



















We turned onto Highway 120 (if we turned left we would have climbed up into Tioga and Yosemite) and headed out into the desert while skirting Mono Lake. To the right were the Mono Craters which are the remains of several volacanoes. Lots of pumice and obsidian out here.

Tioga is behind us.









Volcanoes are to our right.









Mono Lake is to our left.









And a long smooth road is ahead of us. Or so we thought. . . .


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

*Storms on the Horizon*

As we were riding along we could see thunderstorms forming up fast behind us. But we only had a 10% chance of storms where we were so why worry? Besides, it was easy to get lost in the scenery and just pedal along without a care.

A million years later and the volcanoes still mark the landscape.


















The rest stops were well stocked, very friendly, and worth the stops. Kept us smiling!


















And then things began to change. We left the trees along the side of the craters and the road began to get rougher and the start of 30 miles of mini grand canyons crossing the road and no shortage of chip seal. I lost contact with my butt about 15 miles into this.



















I kept my mind active by counting water bottles that had flown out of people's water bottle cages. Four. . .Five. . .Six. . .Seven. . .




























And then the head wind started.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

*Cracks, Wind, Rain, Oh my!*

As the thunderstorms built up behind us they began to suck up air which made a strong headwind right into our face. It would have been all right except all these big rollers were directly ahead of us. Normally you can get a lot of speed before tackling them and shoot half way up before you need to down shift. Not so today. It was a nonstop pedalling challenge.



















With the White Mountains looming before us we continued to push forward. The top of those suckers is above 14,000 feet and you can mountain bike up there if you feel energetic.










We hit lunch starving and ate everything we could shove down our throats. Boy did we need the fuel. It started to rain as we left the tents and the wind picked up even more. What happened to 10% chance?



















The biggest climb lay ahead of us. Not too bad, just 12% for a short while with some 8-10% leading in, but the head wind made it a bugger and some people were walking. 





































And then it was downhill, well sort of, into the rain and wind to head back towards Crowley Lake and the finish. My butt hurts still. . . 




























The rain picked up as we skirted Crowley Lake but it wasn't too cold. So, on we went without nary a wimper.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

*The Bloody Finale!*

The last part of the ride is fairly easy and mostly flat as you cross over the Owens River and head back to the ride start/finish. It would have been all right if our friend Joe hadn't decided to play Superman off his bike. He had been bragging about his super light, new Nashbar brand Titanium pedals. They seemed to be doing him well as he finished about five minutes ahead of us. But, to rub it in he decided to sprint back and make fun of our slow speed. As he headed towards us about a 1/4 mile out he and the bike suddenly launched into the air followed by his sliding along on his head and frontside for about twenty feet before pulling an acrobatic feet of a complete flip and sliding on his back for about another 30 feet. The Nashbar pedal had snapped at the crank as he sprinted the last bit toward us and his foot had pegged the ground. Crash!!!! Final casualty count:
One dead helmet, one destroyed camelback, shredded shorts, shredded jersey, destroyed I-phone case, shredded wallet, broken pedal, and a trashed shifter, all along with a body that included wrecked knees, elbows, back, and buttocks. I included only one shot as all the others had a bright white butt cheek exposed covered in leaking blood. Eeeewwww.

Wet cows.









The Owens River. Dozens of trout were jumping for little white moth like things. Sure wish I had brought my fly pole.









Flat run out to the end with the wet Sierras ahead.









A wet Mrs. Ridgetop.









The broken pedal and the result. Ouch, nice deep gouge. His back and buttocks were worse but I'll spare you the blinding white glare and hair  .



















Overall, I had mixed feelings on the course. Mainly due to the nonstop cracks for miles on end. If you don't mind that kind of stuff it definitely is scenic and the support was wonderful.


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

Where are the photos from the hot springs at the finish?

I was just out at the Owens River Gorge last week. It's beautiful country out there, but like you said I'm not sure if they are the best roads for cycling.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Joe didn't want to sit in any water so we went back and drank lots of beer at a local pizza place. Can't say I blame him and I felt so bad for the guy I decided to do whatever he wanted.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*Well . . .*

Quite a story. Loved the pics (except for the last couple). Makes this Reno-native-but-now-eastcoaster a little homesick.

Glad your friend wasn't hurt worse. Broken bones and concussions wouldn't be surprising from a crash like that. He must be a bit of a gymnast. I was going to make a tasteless remark about showing off and instant karma, but nobody deserves a header like that.

It looks like the pedal axle sheared off right at the stress riser where the bearing cone threading ends. I'd strongly encourage him to notify both Nashbar and the CPSC. There could be a design and/or manufacturing defect there that warrants investigation and possible recall. Cheap ti and a design that maximizes stress at a weak point could be a deadly combination for somebody less lucky than he.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

I'll tell him to let them know. I figure he should at least have his pedals and helmet replaced if nothing else.

He was very lucky. He's a natural athelete but he's 63 years old. His ribs are badly bruised and he's black and blue all over but by some miracle he's not any worse. We were trying to figure out how his ribs got so bruised up but can't piece it together. Everything else was impact damage. I think the very wet roads may have helped him in some way.


----------



## rmsmith (Feb 15, 2007)

Awesome photos; very scenic!
Gawd, the traffic -- how can you tolerate it?


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

I think we saw 10 cars once we were off the freeway. It was horrible!


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

Ridgetop said:


> I included only one shot as all the others had a bright white butt cheek exposed covered in leaking blood.


OUCH! When I broke my shoulder in 2003, I also ripped the shorts off of my butt. The shoulder hurt like hell, but the road rash was worse. I could not sit for days -- I knelt in front of my computer for the first few days after the accident at work. And, I won't even get into some of the other details of the aftermath. My sympathies go out to your riding buddy.

Other than the accident, it looks like it was a great ride. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Hey Mark,

I think it could have been much worse. For all of the making fun of camelbacks in the general forum, it acted like a back shield for him. It literally was shredded down to the back pads and I think it protected his back, shoulders, and neck quite a bit. The road rash would have been his entire back if it wasn't for the crazy camelback. But, I think he's having some difficulty sitting today . I think the ribs are bothering him the most though.


----------



## jupiterrn (Sep 22, 2006)

Great pictures and story. Sorry for the crash. I had a Quattro do that to me, luckily I was going from a stop sign and I managed to get my foot down before my boys were involved. Gave me an excuse to get my Ultegras.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

We did the Double Century out there 10+ years ago. Looks the same now as it did then; flat out beautiful.

Nice post!


----------



## evs (Feb 18, 2004)

*Ouch*

I bet his ribs hurt from tucking his arms next to him. The impact pushes your arms against your ribs as you try to tuck and hopefully roll. I had a crash were i tucked but thumped instead of rolled and my ribs were really sore.
Thanks for the nice pics and ride report. Great scenery. How may people do that ride? Just wondering.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

I think it was around 500 or so, but I very well could be wrong. It sure didn't seem to crowded out there.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

You sure did a good job with those pictures. The storm may have been really tough on you guys who were riding, but the bright side is that it made for great shots. That`s a serious bummer about your friend`s crash- hope he feels better soon. Oh yeah, lots of beer at the pizza place- hopefully that got him through the first night.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

I think the area around Mono Lake is some of the most spectacular in the US. I've been there a couple of times but never by bike. Wonderful report.


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

I didn't know about that one. Maybe next year.

The very same day I was climbing the west side of Monitor pass. The thunderstorms came up from behind, surrounded me, drenched me, and lit up (but no visible fires) the landscape all around.

I had been hoping to go down part way on the east side and climb back. The lightning, hail, and cold convinced me otherwise; I was not well dressed for this - only one thin layer. By the time I got down to Markleeville I could barely operate the brakes. Sat in the Wolf Creek Bar for an hour (waiting for my buddy) with my hands around hot tea.

My buddy shot some pics.


----------



## GeoCyclist (Oct 31, 2002)

*Fantasitc photos!!!*

Great composition on your photos! The running commentary is really good also.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Your friend seemed to luck out with drying out. I'm not so sure about that lightening. I've been caught many times in that area and having a lightening bolt hit 250 feet away still sends me flying to the ground like an artillery shell went off. I love watching it, but hate riding in it.


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

Nice pictures, Ridgetop....looks like I missed a scenic ride. Due to problems with accommodations in Bishop, I ended up riding Auburn's Century instead - sounds like I made a bad choice. Maybe next year.


----------



## llama31 (Jan 13, 2006)

Nice shots. Sorry to hear about your friend's unlucky crash but at least it wasn't worse.

_Note to self--don't buy Nashbar ti pedals_


----------

